# Age of Buckling for Breeding



## sunnygoats (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a 6 month old Alpine Buckling that has not shown any signs of coming into rut. This is the first time I've bought a male, preferring to breed to bucks leased from others. I have been told that a buckling would be able to breed a doe at 3 - 4 months of age, but this guy has no interest and has not yet become "sticky". Is this unusual? Is there some reason why he shows no interest in my does?
I'm starting to get a little (a lot) concerned, not only because I was hoping my does would be bred by now, but also because there might be something I'm not doing right regarding his care or management.
He get free-feed hay, with goat mineral and grain supplement. He also gets to forage several hours a day.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 23, 2014)

Some bucks mature early on while others take longer. I have had some think they are ready at 8 weeks, and others at 8 months. It really depends on the goat. 

My Nigi bucklings will mount anything at 2 days old 

Do you know anyone that would lend you a buck? You could just breed them to an experienced buck this year and use your buckling next year. 

I wouldn't worry about it to much. Is he small or stunted?  Sounds like he is getting everything he needs.   Maybe we need some pics, just to be sure


----------



## babsbag (Nov 23, 2014)

I would be a little worried if your does have been in season and he still isn't interested. I have 4 alpine bucklings and they have all been willing and ready by 5-6 months max. I have one right now that was born in Mar and he is servicing all my does just fine.

But if your does have not been in heat he may not come into rut. The bucks are typically not very smelly the first year nor do they usually exhibit the "I am going to break down the fence to get to that doe" attitude. And my does aren't as demonstrative with a young buck either.

That being said he should be plenty eager and old enough to please.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 24, 2014)

babsbag said:


> I would be a little worried if your does have been in season and he still isn't interested. I have 4 alpine bucklings and they have all been willing and ready by 5-6 months max. I have one right now that was born in Mar and he is servicing all my does just fine.
> 
> But if your does have not been in heat he may not come into rut. The bucks are typically not very smelly the first year nor do they usually exhibit the "I am going to break down the fence to get to that doe" attitude. And my does aren't as demonstrative with a young buck either.
> 
> That being said he should be plenty eager and old enough to please.



x 2 
They do not have a strong rut their first year in regards to showing "bucky" behavior,  but are more than capable of breeding.

Have you seen your does in heat?


----------



## sunnygoats (Nov 28, 2014)

I know one definitely was. By this time they have all usually come into season, and every doe I plan to breed this year has been bred previously with no problems. I'm concerned about my buckling's lack of interest. I've never bred my does to such a young male, so maybe I'm expecting him to be more mature in his behaviors. In any case, I'm watching them all much more closely and will not miss the girls coming into season again. At least I'll know if my timing was off or if there's really a problem.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 10, 2018)

My Spanish kids start mounting each other at only days old. I had a 3 month old buck kid successful breed 25 does even though he was half their size. To our amazement little solid black kids just started hitting the ground. All my dad and I could figure out is the little fella found a tree stump so he could reach the does to breed them. LOL!


----------



## rosti (Oct 10, 2018)

I’ve had some young bucks not show any interest until a doe actually comes into heat and is with him. It doesn’t sound like your does have started cycling yet this year, so I wouldn’t worry about you buckling yet.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 10, 2021)

I know I'm a latecomer to this post, but the youngest buck I had was 5 months old when he bred.  I now have a 6 week buckling who was trying to court his paternal grandma!


----------

